# Looking For Hiveos Bios .rom File  Sapphire  rx 5700 xt Pulse



## mehrdad224 (Mar 17, 2021)

I am looking for bios flash from Hiveos or at the very least a bios file in the size of 1024 kb for my bricked GPU Sapphire rx 5700 xt Pulse with micron memory.
I bricked my GPU after the bios update. none of the dual bios work anymore. so I try to flash the bios chipset with an EEPROM memory programmer.
thanx in advance


----------

